# Miniature vertical reversible steam engine



## gbritnell (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Gentlemen,
Having posted a picture of my little engine I stated that I would post the drawings for it.
George 

View attachment steam engine sht1.pdf


View attachment steam engine sht2.pdf


View attachment steam engine sht3.pdf


----------



## dsquire (Jan 24, 2012)

George

Thank you very much for sharing these drawings with every one. It will be a real challenge to duplicate your engine. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## hitandmissman (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you George. I will add this to my to build list. Thanks again for posting the plans.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank-you George for generously sharing with us another of your gems. *sigh* and the list gets just a little bit longer. Oh well, what's another page going to hurt, the list is already out the door.  

BC1
Jim


----------

